

Ask HN: What should I do next with a million? - hackerkg

I sold my startup for close to a million. what do you think I should do next from your experiences ?
Sorry, I cannot disclose my startup details, so I have created this throwaway account.
======
aeontech
Take half and invest it in a safe and boring way so you don't have to worry
about day-to-day expenses for a while even if your next venture fails
horrifically.

Pay off any outstanding debts. Help your parents out if they need help with
anything (within reason).

Take 20K and spend it on a four month vacation where you don't have to stress
about anything and unwind from running a startup.

Use the rest of the money to start a new project where you don't have to raise
any money until you have a solid proof of concept or even positive cash flow.
Or don't. jwz bought a nightclub instead of staying in software, and he seems
quite happy with his decision.

Read Derek Sivers' blog post on what he did after selling cdbaby:
<http://sivers.org/laboratory>

Just because you had one startup exit successfully doesn't mean your next one
is guaranteed success.

Just because you have no guarantee of further success, does not mean you
should not try again.

Congratulations, and good luck!

------
declan
You haven't given us enough information to even try to answer your question.
How old are you? How risk averse are you? Where do you live? (In Palo Alto,
$1M pre-tax is close to $700K post-tax and will get you one-third of the way
toward one of the cheaper single family homes. Not exactly a fully funded
retirement.) Of course this also may be a troll.

------
glitch273
Money is a resource that buys you time. Time to think about what you want out
of life. Time to think about what you want to do next.

This brings up an interesting question, what would you do if you didn't have
to worry about money? Let's assume you're set for life and can live whatever
lifestyle you choose for the rest of your time on earth. What do you do then?

------
Kanbab
I would take at least half use it as down payments towards multi-family
properties. Or find a commercial real estate investor and he may be able to
lead you into some safe investments.

------
narayankpl
I would suggest stash most of it safely.. under 250k in different banks. Take
a holiday, tour the world. Who knows you may get some idea. Come back and
start afresh. Real estate appears to be in a froth so I might just wait.

Congrats and ATB for future venture.

------
jlengrand
With a Million invested in real-estate, you can find yourself close to
financially independent right away :). Then work on your next big success

The relevance of this answer might depend on your location though

------
AznHisoka
Invest it in real estate. Buy a 4 family house, and that should give you
enough income to survive, and work on whatever you wish.

